# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Netelroos-behandelingen?

## Heidi

Hallo,

Reeds enkele jaren heb ik last van netelroos. Deze krijg ik meestal als ik een fysieke inspanning lever, bij stress en bij warmte en koude. Ik heb al vanalles geprobeerd om van deze kwaal af te geraken (medicatie, kruiden, accupunctuur,..) Kan iemand mij helpen, want ik heb geen zin om mijn sport op te geven?
Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Peter de Bake

krijg je het ook van stress ? waar staat dat ?

----------


## Mary

Hai 

Ik heb al heel lang eczeem en allerlei allergien, nu ik echter jouw klachten zie m.b.t. dat sporten vindt ik me daar ook erg in.
IK krijg als ik met lichamelijk wat te veel inspan (te vlot doorlopen of grasmaaien kan het al doen) allemaal bulten en wordt heel heet "in mijn hoofd en in mijn haar". Alsof de warmte niet weg kan.
Ook krijg ik af en toe als ik toch een poging doe b.v. te tennissen soms een hele dikke keel, ik voel dan mijn en kan dan bijna niet meer slikken.l
Het lijkt net een allergische reactie maar dan op warmte.
Binnenkort toch maar (weer eens) nu weer hiervoor naar de dermatoloog.

Baal zo van het niet kunnen inspannen en sporten zonder "gedoe"
gr. mary

----------


## willemijn

beste. 

ik heb ookal 4 jaar last van netelroos..
wordt er helemaal knettergekvan. 
denk je dat je er eindelijk af bent.... komt het na een paar maanden weer opzetten. 

in mn bloed kunnen ze niets vinden... en ik loop hier met jeuk en pijn...
zo maf.... hele harde rode plakaten op mn buik, benen, onder mn voeten, op mn handen...

leg er wel koude compressen op. dat verzacht de jeuk en hitte die de netelroos heeft.

hebben jullie nog tips?
bij mij helpen de pilletjes van antihistamine absoluut niet.
en het is zo pijnlijk en irriterend, vooral die jeuk...

Groeten
willemijn

----------


## EJK

Willemijn en anderen,

Ik voel met je mee, want ik heb er zelf ook al ruim 2 jaar last van.
Het is bij mij ontstaan toen ik (door overmatige stress) burnout raakte.
Mijn hele lijf zat onder de bulten en vlekken die verschrikkelijk jeukten. Pas 10 weken later kreeg ik Telfast en Tavegil die het een beetje onder controle houden, zodat het leefbaar is. Nu nog elke keer als ik een redelijke forse fysieke inspanning lever krijg ik na 1 uur weer overal bulten en jeukende rode vlekken en hoofdpijn en algeheel uitgeput gevoel. Het gevoel en hoofdpijn is na 1 nacht verdwenen, maar de plekken blijven soms weken aanhouden, ondanks de medicijnen. Ook als ik te lang (met veel warmte ontwikkeling op een bepaalde plek) ga fietsen of lopen krijg ik op de belaste plaatsen (mijn billen of voeten) zwellingen. Het zitten of lopen is dan zeer pijnlijk.
Mijn vader heeft, in minder mate, ook al 30 jaar last van deze kwaal.
De dermatoloog en internist zien geen uitweg en houden vol dat het vanzelf weer overgaat (ja, als ik dood ben!) Zij weten hier gewoon niets mee aan te vangen, omdat er gewoonweg nog steeds geen of onvoldoende onderzoek naar is verricht. Zelf denk ik dat het te maken heeft met je leefwijze en eet-/drink gewoonte. Vermijd stress, drink niet te veel koffie en alcohol en zorg voor goede lichaamsbeweging en spijsvertering, oftewel "breng je lichaam weer in balans!". Kijk maar eens op http://www.stamcel.org/html/immuunadv.htm

----------


## roze

heb er al jaren last van...eerst via de huisarts: aerius, telfast, xizal etc...daarna doorverwezen naar een dermatoloog omdat de netelroos explosies steeds erger werden....via hem kreeg ik een prednison kuur die onmiddelijk hielp.. en daarna 2x aerius per dag...dermatoloog gaf mij een jaar om over het probleem te komen maar nog steeds heb ik er last van, zelfs met 2 aerius tabl. per dag)...tijdens vakantie neem ik altijd een noodrantsoentje van 2 a 3 prednisontabl. mee in geval van nood...en ik moet jammer genoeg toegeven dat ik het toch nodig had om toch een leuke vakantie tijd te hebben. 
ik denk dat ik er nooit vanaf kom...de acupuncturist zorgt er wel voor dat het vuur in mijn lichaam daalt en zelf vind ik dat ik heel veel baat bij een 3 wekelijks concult heb.

succes,

ahm

----------


## Fie

Hallo,

Net als jullie allemaal heb ik al lange tijd last van netelroos/galbulten. Sinds ik medicijnen voor mijn paniekstoornis heb geslikt (Seroquel) was de netelroos weg en had ik nergens last van. Nu ik deze week na een jaar gestopt ben met deze medicijnen komt de netelroos 10 keer zo hard terug als voor mijn medicijnen. Jeuk is onverdraaglijk en krab mezelf helemaal open. Ik heb bij De Tuinen een potje aloe vera gekocht, soort gel met 93% aloe vera, en moet zeggen dat het wel verkoelend werkt en jeuk stuk verminderd. Maar goed dat verkoelende effect werkt maar even en zo'n potje kost relatief veel geld.
Ik weet niet of andere mensen daar ook last van hebben dat naast galbulten ook de handen en oorlellen opzwellen en heel erg heet lijken te worden. Heel vreemd en verschrikkelijk naar gevoel. Ik ga de tips eerder genoemd in het forum eens uit proberen. Blijf posten als jullie weer nieuwe tips hebben  :Big Grin: 

Ik ga weer verder met smeren en krabbelen!

Sofie

----------


## Frank Vannisselroy

Hallo

Mijn zoontje van 4,5 jaar heeft sinds enkele weken last van netelroos achtige klachten. De huisarts heeft Xyzal voorgeschreven en mocht het uiteindelijk niet weg gaan, wordt er verder gekeken. Zijn moeder en ik (niet samenwonend, met pijn en moeite samen opvoedend) proberen terug te herleiden wat we hem de afgelopen maanden voorgeschoteld hebben. Beide kunnen zo een-twee-drie niets bedenken, al denk ik persoonlijk dat overmatig kleur- smaak en andere giftige stoffen geen goed doen. Daarnaast staat hij de afgelopen maanden onder heftige stress van zijn moeder die de omgangsregeling wil veranderen en haar kind als middel inzet. Vreselijk allemaal en de eerdere stukken lezend wordt het er niet vrolijker op. Ik heb naar aanleiding hiervan een paar vragen; wat wordt verstaan onder 'zware inspanning door sporten'? (voetballen in het park, rennen, fietsen etc) en Ik lees weinig over effecten van homeopathische middelen, heeft dat een reden?:confused

----------


## Tazaa

ik heb ook een paar jaar last gehad van netelroos, maar sinds ik mijn voedingpatroon heb veranderd heb ik er geen last meer van, het heeft met de afvalstoffen ook te maken, en stress voedt dat, veroorzaakt het niet zegt men.
Sinds ik weinig dierlijk voedsel eet en drink, dus geen melkproducten meer, veel fruit en groente, maar geen sinaasappel, wel weer grapefruit en citroen ( heel belangrijk voor het zuiveren) weinig tomaat, heb ik gewoon geen huidklachten meer, en dat terwijl ik sinds mijn 16e erg exzeem had altijd,
het bloedgroep dieet heeft me op gang geholpen om mijn eetgewoonten aan te passen, wellicht een tip om daar eens naar te kijken voor jezelf?
ik sport intensief 4 x per week, rpm (spinning) en bodypump en fitness, en mijn conditie cq prestaties zijn ook erg vooruit gegaan sinds ik mijn eten heb aangepast

----------


## spruce

Ik heb ooit eens een depressie gehad die veroorzaakt was door een medische fout. Mijn primair zenuwstelsel werd geraakt tijdens een medische ingreep en ik heb daarna een zware depressie gehad met allerlei vreemde symptomen (spasmen, insomnia, angstaanvallen, zenuwpijnen, hypochondrie).

Enfin, ik heb in die periode ook veel aanvallen van netelroos gehad. Dat had te maken met stress niveau's - angstaanvallen etc.

Probeer dus gewoon gezonder te leven (anders eten, rust nemen, hobby nemen, sociaal conctact). Netelroos is dikwijls een alarm dat je lichaam begint te protesteren tegen alles wat er gebeurt.

----------


## mammalou

Ik weet bijna zeker dat het aan de voeding ligt ...als ik daar op let is de jeuk minder grtjes Mammalou

----------


## Hella



----------


## Tess71

Hoi Hella,

Lijkt mij vreselijk, maar stress kan echt een hele hoop nare/rare dingen doen met je.
Gelukkig vindt er in september een onderzoek plaats!

Heel veel sterkte!

groetjes,
Tess

----------


## Hella

Dank je wel voor je berichtje Tess,

en ik weet dat stress inderdaad hele nare verschijnslen kan bewerkstelligen, maar soms dan wordt ik er moedeloos van. Gisteren midag/avonddienst gedraaid, maar mijn neus (bijholten) zitten weer aan alle kanten dicht en dan slikt het weer moeilijk wat weer benauwdheid geeft. Dus weer in het cirkeltje. Hopelijk komt er in september inderdaad wat uit.

Groetjes, Hella

----------


## mammalou

lieve schatten ik ga 6 aug naar Wierden naar een arts ....hij heeft hier een vrouw in Zwolle van haar netel roos afgeholpen ....heeft al een jaar geen last meer ....na dat ik er geweest ben krijgen jullie een info van mij ....het heeft o a met de voeding te maken dus warme groet van mij voor iedereen .....Mammalou

----------


## JM1

Hier nog een handige link met informatie over netelroos. Je kunt er ook direct een specialist in je buurt vinden voor behandeling.

----------


## Sylvia93

> Hier nog een handige link met informatie over netelroos. Je kunt er ook direct een specialist in je buurt vinden voor behandeling.


Bedankt voor de links! Kan nuttige informatie bevatten voor onze leden!

----------


## anjadonga

ik wordt ook helemaal gek van die ellendige netelroos. Slik al bijna 4 uur hydroxizinie. Dit onderdrukte redelijk, echter de laatste maanden komt het in alle hevigheid terug, ondanks de histamine die ik slik. Ik wordt er na 4 jaar ellende echt moedeloos van. alles al geprobeert en onderzocht. Wie o wie heeft nuttige tips voor mij???? ik ben ten einde raad. 

Anja

----------


## Safira3

Ik heb zelf een lange tijd gedacht dat ik last heb van netelroos, maar het blijkt een andere huidaandoening te zijn.

Ik heb wat goede informatie kunnen vinden op deze site

----------

